
Why Is Trump Causing Chaos in Washington but Not in the Stock Market? - rbanffy
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/why-is-trump-causing-chaos-in-washington-but-not-in-the-stock-market/?ex_cid=538twitter
======
sroussey
Theory 4: Musical chairs. Keep playing the game that there is another sucker.
NASDAQ 2000-2002 (-78%) comes to mind. But maybe we get get the DOW to 45,000
first. A 78% drop wouldn't be too horrible then (except for those buying at
the end).

